# Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter



## Iceman001 (20. Juni 2010)

*Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Hallo Forum,
ich hab schon länger den Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f... (siehe Bild).
Ich hab schon MemTest und das Tool von Microsoft durchlaufen gelassen, aber nie Fehler bekommen. Ich hab Win7 neu installiert und die Ramriegel einzeln laufen gelassen; aber immer gab es einen Bluescreen im normalen Betrieb. Ich hatte jedoch das Gefühl, dass der Bluescreen bei nur einem Riegel im Rechner schneller kam als wenn die Beiden drin sind. Ich hab auch schon die Riegel in die anderen beiden Steckplätze gesteckt, dann ging es wieder für einen Tag und dann wieder Bluescreen. Ich bin fast schon soweit den Computer in eine Werkstatt zu bringen.
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 

Liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## Communicator (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Hast Du evtl. einen dieser Drucker ??

Das Problem tritt auf, wenn ein Druckertreiber die Win32K.sys-Komponente aufruft und dabei ungültige Parameter verwendet. Microsoft hat bestätigt, dass folgende Druckertreiber von dem Problem betroffen sind:

Ricoh LAN Fax Driver 
Gestetner P7026n PCL
Ricoh Laser AP2600N PCL
HP LaserJet 9050
HP LaserJet 4200
HP 4050 PCL6

Quelle: Stop-Fehler

Gruß.


----------



## Iceman001 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Ich habe keinen Drucker installiert.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Der Stop-Fehler 0x7f mit dem ersten Argument 0x00000008, hat i.d.R. defekte Hardware zur Ursache. Zeigt ja auch bereits der Link von Cummunicator. Es ist aber fast unmöglich, aufgrund der Stopfehlermeldung die defekte Hardware auszumachen. Lief das System schon mal Fehlerfrei, oder kommen die Bluescreens seit je her.

Da 7F Bluescreens oftmals auch bei RAM-Fehlern auftreten, mache doch bitte ein paar Screenshots mit CPU-Z (Reiter Mainboard, CPU, Memory und SPD).
Evtl hilft ein Bios-Update, oder manuelle RAM-Einstellungen.


----------



## Communicator (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Ok,

dann lies Dir bitte mal das durch:

General causes of "STOP 0x0000007F" errors

Gruß.


----------



## Iceman001 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Wie es aussieht liegt ein Doppelfehler vor. Software, CPU, Ram oder Bus Probleme könnten dann wohl vorliegen. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Fehler hardwareseitig einzugrenzen. Ich hab leider keine Hardware zum Wechseln und ausprobieren. 

LG


----------



## Bullvai (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

mach mal bitte ein paar screens von der cpu-z hauptseite und die beiden memory seiten.thx


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Und verrate uns noch, was für Hardware du eingebaut hast (CPU, Motherboard und RAM sehen wir ja dann über die CPU-Z Screenshots). Den Rest (Graka, NT, etc) bitte noch posten.


----------



## Otep (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Bei mir war damals das MoBo defekt... nachdem ich mir nach und nach alles neu (CPU, RAM, NT, GraKa, Gehäuse, HDD) gekauft hatte und zum Schluss ein neues MoBo, war der Fehler behoben...

Was nicht heißt das dein MoBo defekt ist, aber Du solltest mit etwas in der Richtung rechnen... vielleicht hast Du Glück und es ist nur ne Einstellung.

Was hast Du so für HW?


----------



## Iceman001 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Also der PC lief etwa 3 Monate fehlerfrei.
Hab bereits Bios geupdatet und den Arbeitsspeicher manuell eingestellt.
Hab die Bilder angehangen. Hoffe sie helfen euch weiter.
Besten Dank.


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Stelle zunächst die RAM im Bios manuell wie folgt ein:

Timings: 9-9-9-24-33
Command Rate (Timing Mode): 2T [2N]
Frequenz: 1333mhz (667mhz)

Probiere dann aus, ob der Fehler immer noch auftritt.

Die automatisch eingestellte Command Rate 1T ist bei den Timings 7-7-7-21 und der Frequenz zu straff (siehe XMP Profil). Probiere deshalb zunächst die lockeren CL9 Timings.

Edit:

Bei deinem Board scheint die Command Rate nicht direkt einstellbar (zumindest finde ich die Einstellung im Handbuch nicht), evtl. aber mit dem aktuelleren Bios!? Kannst ja mal schauen.

Ansonsten im Bios deshalb folgendes Einstellen:

Advanced Menü -> JumperFree Configuration:
Memory Clock Mode [Manual]
Memclock Value [667mhz]
DRAM Timing Mode [Both]
Timings (wie oben genannt 9-9-9-24-33) die einzelnen Werte TCL, TRP etc. findest du bei CPU-Z.
im Bios von oben ab einstellen und nur den Wert tRTP auslassen (auf Auto lassen).

zusätzlich tRFC0/1/2/3 auf [110ns]

danach bitte noch mal ein Screenshot von CPU-Z Reiter Memory.


----------



## Iceman001 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

@OTEP: Meine Hardware steht in meinem Profil 
             LG
             Jens


----------



## Iceman001 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Habe die Timings eingestellt und ein Photo gemacht.
Leider stürzt der PC immer noch mit dem gleichen Fehler ab.
Kann man somit einen Fehler des Arbeitsspeicher ausschließen??

Liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Versuche es noch mit dem tRFC0/1/2/3 auf [160ns]
Spannung der RAM auf 1,65V.


----------



## Iceman001 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Leider gleicher Fehler immer noch.


----------



## Iceman001 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Ich glaub ich muss mir mal anderen Ram besorgen und einfach mal testen obs hilft.


----------



## Otep (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Nun, einen Versuch wäre es wert... vielleicht hast du nen Kumpel von dem Du HW austesten kannst, dann musst Du nicht gleich neu kaufen


----------



## simpel1970 (20. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Ja, das wäre hilfreich.


----------



## Iceman001 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Guten Morgen,
ich bekomme die Tage von einem Freund einen Riegel zum Testen. Hab gestern mal noch formatiert und Win7 neu drauf gemacht und im Moment läuft alles fehlerfrei, hab jetzt aber auch nur mein CAD Programm drauf gemacht. Wenn jetzt alles weiterhin ohne Probleme läuft, dann wars wohl wirklich ein Software/Treiber Porblem. Die Timings hab ich bei 9-9-9-24 1,5V gelassen.

Liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Dann drücke ich mal ganz fest die Daumen...


----------



## Iceman001 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Dein Daumendrücker hat leider nicht geholfen. Hab auch mit dem neuen Ram einen Bluescreen.


----------



## Iceman001 (25. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Ich habe eben mal den Support von MIX-Computer.de angeschrieben und werden wohl den CPU und das Mainboard einschicken.
Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen.

Liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## simpel1970 (26. Juni 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Hast du den neuen RAM manuell eingestellt?
Kannst du noch mal die Screenshots von CPU-Z machen (Reiter Memory und SPD)?


----------



## V200 (12. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Hallo,

ich weis jetzt nicht ob das hilft aber ein Versuch ist es auf jedenfall wert.
Stell mal die energiesparfunktion in der systemsteuerung auf niemals. 

Hatte den selben Fehler auch bei meinem 2. PC. Seit ich das ausgeschaltet hab, kommt der stop Fehler nicht mehr.

Ich hoffe dass es dir weiter hilft....

Gruss V200


----------



## Sageoflatnam (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Hi,

würd mich auch mal interessieren was da hilft bzw. Dir geholfen hat. Ich hab bei nem Auftragsrechner genau den gleichen Fehler, bin schon am verzweifeln . Das System stürzt auch nicht nachvollziehbar ab, mal beim Arbeiten, mal einfach aufm Desktop beim Nixtun...

System: Win7 64 bit Home Premium
            Gigabyte 770TA-UD3 (Bios F2)
            Phenom X4 945
            G.Skill F3-1066CL7D-4GBECO Ram 
            1TB Samsung Platte
            Club3D Radeon 4650
            be quiet Pure Power L7 430W Netzteil
            Antec 300 R Alternate Edition

Hab schon 4 mal Memtest durchrennen lassen mit verschiedenen Timings des RAM, immer fehlerlos. 
Und das beste ist: Ich hab da auch UBUNTU auf ner 2ten Partition installiert und darunter rennt das Ding völlig fehlerlos, noch kein einziger Absturz! 
Von daher drängt sich mir der Verdacht auf, das liegt an Win 7...??? Alle Treiber und Updates sind übrigens aktuell bzw. installiert. 
War auch schon kurz davor das Board zu tauschen, aber ob das hilft??

Naja, hoffe es gibt da bald ne Lösung, das Ding macht mich noch völlig irre


----------



## V200 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*



Sageoflatnam schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> würd mich auch mal interessieren was da hilft bzw. Dir geholfen hat. Ich hab bei nem Auftragsrechner genau den gleichen Fehler, bin schon am verzweifeln . Das System stürzt auch nicht nachvollziehbar ab, mal beim Arbeiten, mal einfach aufm Desktop beim Nixtun...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

wie oben geschrieben, versuch mal das mit der energieeinsparung zu deaktivieren. Diese Option iss Standart mässig auf ausbalanciert gestellt und scheint verbugt zu sein.

Ich dachte zuerst auch, dass der ram defekt ist. Aber den hatte ich mit memtest86+ 24h fehlerlos laufen lassen. CPU, Netzteil und Graka sind auch ok. 

Ich hab dir hier mal 4 Bilder reinkopiert welche einstellungen ich vorgenommen habe. Seit dem keinen blauen mehr gehabt

Gruss V200


----------



## simpel1970 (13. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

@Sageoflatnam: Mit Memtest kannst du zwar RAM-Fehler, nicht jedoch Kompatibilitätsprobleme nachweisen.  Kannst du ein paar Screenshots mit CPU-Z machen (Reiter CPU, Memory und SPD).


----------



## drdealgood (14. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Ich weis nicht so recht  Bei den Massenhaften Ram-Problemen die hier im Forum unter Win 7 beschrieben werden, habe ich da schwer das Speichermanagement von Windows 7 in Verdacht  Mal das erste echte Service-Pack abwarten 

Oder kann mir einer erklären, warum meine 8 GB mit 1066MHz unter Win XP x64 und Server 2003 x64 tagelang ohne jedes Problem laufen, jedoch unter Win7 x64 irgendwann unweigerlich abranzen ?

Einzige Abhilfe bringt nur die Rücknahme des Takts auf 800MHz, dann bleibt Win7 absolut stabil, ist schon drollig


----------



## Sageoflatnam (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Soo...hab das mit dem Energiespareinstellungen mal getestet...und dachte auch schon daß es das ist, weil die Kiste lief gestern den ganzen Tag ohne Probs. Hab sogar nochmal 2,5 Std. Prime 95 rennen lassen, 2 Std. Furmark...alles top. Dann heute morgen: angeschaltet, nach 10 Min den Raum verlassen, komm nach 15 Min wieder, abgeschmiert! Also: das wars nicht 
Anbei mal die Bilder mit CPU-Z, weiß langsam echt nich weiter....
Werd die Ram-Timings noch mal auf 2t stellen....viell. nützt das ja was...


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Das könnte helfen.

Falls nicht stelle den RAM im Bios wie folgt ein (nicht auf AUTO stehen lassen):

Timings: 8-8-8-24-32
Frequenz: 667mhz (1333mhz)
Command Rate: 2T
Spannung der RAM: 1,65V


----------



## V200 (17. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*



Sageoflatnam schrieb:


> Soo...hab das mit dem Energiespareinstellungen mal getestet...und dachte auch schon daß es das ist, weil die Kiste lief gestern den ganzen Tag ohne Probs. Hab sogar nochmal 2,5 Std. Prime 95 rennen lassen, 2 Std. Furmark...alles top. Dann heute morgen: angeschaltet, nach 10 Min den Raum verlassen, komm nach 15 Min wieder, abgeschmiert! Also: das wars nicht
> Anbei mal die Bilder mit CPU-Z, weiß langsam echt nich weiter....
> Werd die Ram-Timings noch mal auf 2t stellen....viell. nützt das ja was...



Hallo,

hab vergessen zu erwähnen, dass ich im bios auch die energiesparfunktionen des prozessors deaktiviert habe. Versuch das nochmal. 

Bei mir iss die Kiste zuvor auch ganz plötzlich abgeschmiert. meistens aber beim Spielen in left 4 dead 2. Nach mehreren Stunden googeln konnte ich den Fehler mit dem abschalten der energiesparfunktion im bios als auch unter win 7 beheben. 

Ich hoffe, dass es dir was bringt.


----------



## eLoX-cod4 (18. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Hey, guck ma ob bei den Memory settings alles auf auto oder standard ist. Hatte mal ein ähnliches Problem, da stand ne Memory setting auf Turbo#

mfg


----------



## Sageoflatnam (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Hallo,

nee...da steht nix auf Turbo...das hab ich mit als erstes gecheckt^^
Die Sparfunktionen des Prozis hab ich als einziges angelassen...die sollten auch funzen. Weil wenn das Ding die ganze Zeit auf 3 GHz rennt muß ja nu wirklich nicht sein.

Aber ich hoffe das Problem jetzt beseitigt zu haben, das Umstellen des RAMs auf 2T hat genützt, seit dem kein einziger Crash mehr , ich hoffe das bleibt auch so....
Ich werd das bis zum WE noch mal durchtesten, dann können die Besitzer das Gerät hoffentlich endlich zurück kriegen 
Danke nochmal für eure hilfreichen Tips


----------



## simpel1970 (21. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

@Sageoflatnam: Mit welchen Programmen testest du? Prime95 (Blend-Test), SuperPI?

@Iceman001: Gibt es eigentlich bei dir Neuigkeiten?


----------



## Sageoflatnam (22. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Hab bisher Prime 95 für den Prozi genutzt, Memtest fürs Ram, Furmark für die Graka
Ansonsten nutze ich das Ding den Tag über "normal", also INet, mal was spielen, schreiben und was man so macht


----------



## Iceman001 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Hallo Leute,
ist schon etwas Zeit vergangen.
Wollte nun den Fehler aufklären.
Das Mainboard war defekt, habe gestern ein neues von Asus bekommen.

VIELEN DANK FÜR EURE HILFE


----------



## simpel1970 (29. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

...und danke für die Rückmeldung.


----------



## Iceman001 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Hallo,
also es liegt doch nicht am Mainboard. Der Fehler ist wieder zurück.
Bisher wurden der Ram, CPU und das Mainboard auf Fehler getestet.
Könnte also doch ein Sofware-Problem sein.
Ich habe jetzt mal ZoneAlarm deinstalliert und teste das jetzt mal aus.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## simpel1970 (31. Juli 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

ZoneAlarm ist immer ein möglicher Problemfall.

Falls es ohne ZoneAlarm nicht besser wird, mache bitte noch mal die CPU-Z Screenshots (Mainboard, Memory, SPD).


----------



## Iceman001 (4. August 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Es lag wohl die ganze Zeit an ZoneAlarm.
Mein PC läuft jetzt wieder ohne Probleme.

Liebe Grüße
Jens


----------



## simpel1970 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Ende gut alles gut..

Viele Grüße


----------



## Ironknee (1. September 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Hallo und guten Abend, 

ich hoffe, dass mir hier geholhen werden kann. Ich habe auch mit diesem Fehler mein Leid, und steh schon kurz davor, meinen PC mit der Axt zu reparieren. 
Erstmal mein Systen: 
CPU  :  AMD X2 6000+
2-Gig-Kit con A-Data, Cl 5
500 Gigabyte Samsung HD
OS: Windows XP SP_3

Zur Grafikkarte kommen wir jetzt: 

Bis Dienstag früh hatte ich noch eine 9800 GT. Dann setzte diese plötzlich mit Texturfehlern aus, hängte sich beim Start von BF:BadCompany mal ganz weg. Da ich noch Garantie hatte, habe ich diese zurückgebracht. Infolge der Repadauer von 3-5 Wochen dachte ich mir: geht nicht, und hab mir eine neue Graka gekauft: ASUS EAH5770 CUcore, 1 Gig RAM. Ich also stolz nach Hause, am Dienstag abend, das Ding eingebaut -> nichts ging. Bluescreen! Windows startete, und nach ca. 17 - 23 Sekunden kam der Bluescreen mit dem Fehler 0x0000008e. Dem bin ich dann bis heute morgen nachgegangen, bis ich die Nase voll hatte und eine alte NX6600 einsetzte, um zu testen, ob ich vielleicht wirklich beim Einbau etwas beschädigte. 
Mit der 6600 : keine Probleme. Nun ist das inzwischen der 10 Rechner, den ich zusammenbaue (oder an dem ich rumdoktere), also dachte ich mir, dann ist die neue Karte an sich kaputt (was mir schon öfter passiert ist). Der Händler hat die ausgetauscht. Ergenis: genau das gleiche. Dann war ich mit der Karte in deren Technikcenter, die meinten, mein Netzteil ( 550 Watt ) wäre viellicht auf der entsprechenden Leitung zu schwach, die bereits gewechselte Karte würden sie nicht testen, da nicht von einem Defekt bei 2 Karten auszugehen wäre. 
Nun habe ich das neue Netzteil (ein 650Watt-Gerät, dass ich kaufen durfte ) und die neue Graka eingebaut, mit DriverCleaner und CC_Cleaner alle alten Treiber runtergeholt (hatte ich vorher vergessen, weil mir gesagt wurde, ist nicht nötig trotz Umstieg von nVidia auf ATI (erste Karte von ATI)) und seitdem kommt immer, kurz nachdem Windows gestartet ist, der Fehler 0x00000007, als nächstes feld nur Nullen. 

Und daher bin ich auf diesen Thread aufmerksam geworden. Ich weiß nicht mehr weiter. Sobald Windows angeht -> feierabend. Im abgesicherten Modus geht es. Da hab ich auch schon den neuesten Catalyst zu installieren versucht, dann kam er mir mit einer Fehlermeldung, dass er den nicht ansprechen kann.

Kann mir hier vielleicht geholfen werden ? Bilder von CPU_z kann ich nicht liefern, da das System nicht lange genug anbleibt, es sei denn, ich würde es im abgesicherten Modus versuchen. Besteht die Möglichkeit, dass mein RAM und die Graka sich nicht verstehen?

Grüße

Ironknee


----------



## simpel1970 (7. September 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Ist es immer der gleiche Stop 0x7 Fehler der angezeigt wird?
Der Stopfehler beschreibt einen fehlerhaften Software Interrupt (Treiberproblem), was auch erklären würde, warum es im abgesicherten Modus läuft.

Werte den Bluescreen aus, ob es tatsächlich am Grafiktreiber liegt und poste das Ergebnis (Anleitung findest du in meiner Signatur).

Alternativ den ATI Treiber im abgesicherten Modus mit DriverSweeper restlos entfernen (ATI-Display) und anschließend den aktuellsten Treiber installieren.


----------



## til (7. September 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Ich hatte ebenso das Problem ... auch nach Neuinstallation war das Problem nicht vom Tisch - als dann ein Relikt aus XP Zeiten nahmen ZoneArlarm deinstalliert war, kamm es nie wieder vor.


----------



## simpel1970 (8. September 2010)

*AW: Stop-Fehler 0x0000007f ... Ich weiß nicht weiter*

Jupp, Zone Alarm macht auf Win7 64bit System solche Probleme.
Allerdings wird von/durch ZoneAlarm ein Double Fault ausgegeben. Den erkennt man am 1. Parameter des Stopfehlers (Arg1: 00000008).

Evtl. hat aber Ironknee ZoneAlarm gar nicht installiert?


----------

